# Spitfire Solo Strings youtube walkthrough



## Synesthesia (May 17, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I made a quick walkthrough of the Solo Strings this morning. The Solo Viola extras are nearly there - and we are adding the new V3 Ostinatum functionality to the library. Should be sent out next week! (Just a few last tweaks and checks)

Hope this helps - its been requested a few times!

Cheers,

Paul :D


----------



## Synesthesia (May 17, 2012)

Hmm.. re-uploading (to remove my 'OMG' when I hit the same mistake three times in a row) but also to try and rebalance the voice to music..

Youtube's 'mastering' is still a mystery to me!

New link coming shortly.. sorry!

Paul


----------



## Diffusor (May 17, 2012)

Cool stuff. Love this library along with Albion.

Still wish you guys would do a single mic (decca tree) of the legato patches. I have trouble making the multimic and legato patches sound the same in terms of ambience. They always sound different no matter what balance I have the multimics at.


----------



## playz123 (May 17, 2012)

Well presented, and very informative, Paul. Really looking forward to this release.


----------



## Graham Keitch (May 18, 2012)

Thanks Paul,

This is a superb library as it is! I'm in a hurry so will check out the vid later. Are there any plans to add a v2 to make a complete string quartet? I think you said there was material available for this.

And true to one of Spitfire's objectives - a quartet I demo'd with SSS resulted in a first run through on Wed evening with real players. 

Many thanks,

Graham

www.soundclick.com/grahamkeitch (the Quartet occupies first 3 tracks)


----------



## Joao Bernardo (May 18, 2012)

I love this library and was anxiously waiting for the update. 
Does it also include the cello staccato?

Thanks


----------



## audiot (May 18, 2012)

Joao Bernardo @ Fri May 18 said:


> I love this library and was anxiously waiting for the update.
> Does it also include the cello staccato?
> 
> Thanks



No. Watch 11:37 and the following. "Spiccato" for cello is still absent.


----------



## Synesthesia (May 18, 2012)

Just to clarify - we have the Spiccato, its the Staccato that's absent from the 'Cello.

I would like to do a pickup session with Caroline though so I'll try and plan that into the next sessions we do in the Hall. No promises on dates or content at this point though!

V2 - not yet - but we will do that for the subsequent update. Its a bit of a major job!

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## MA-Simon (May 18, 2012)

Very nice additions!
Are you per chance planning on adding that optional round robin legato script you have in store for Albion v3 here too?



> V2 - not yet - but we will do that for the subsequent update. Its a bit of a major job!


Would it be possible to do this one in a slightly-maybe-nearly-dry-&-less-wet legato mix, please? :oops:


----------



## SPOTS (May 18, 2012)

Thanks a lot Paul for the video. Very helpful as I could'nt get a goog idea about the product 'til then.


----------



## audiot (May 18, 2012)

Excuse me for my mistake, Paul! Direct quotation in front of my eyes and even so wrong citation... Need more sleep.


----------



## michael c (May 18, 2012)

I have SSS and Albion and love the libraries. I do wish you could do a close mic only on the solo strings legato patches. I knew in advance that that wasn't going to be included when I bought the library. I have a hard time fitting the solo instrument legatos in most pieces because on the deep ambience. I would certainly pay an upgrade price to get this.

Looking forward to both SSS and Albion V2!


----------



## jleckie (May 18, 2012)

Those Multis with tuning trick are niiiiccccee!


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 18, 2012)

jleckie @ Fri May 18 said:


> Those Multis with tuning trick are niiiiccccee!




Yea - and making a '2nd violin' works well enough.


----------



## Graham Keitch (May 18, 2012)

Synesthesia @ Fri May 18 said:


> V2 - not yet - but we will do that for the subsequent update. Its a bit of a major job!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul



Thanks Paul, yep I appreciate that. Might get my head bit off for saying this but I don't think it would be unreasonable to charge for a major addition such as violin 2. You chaps have to earn a living!

Regards, Graham


----------



## Niah (May 18, 2012)

Been waiting for this ! 

Thank you for taking the time Paul.


----------



## TuomasP (May 18, 2012)

Great! Solo strings are one of my fav' sample libraries


----------



## Gusfmm (May 18, 2012)

Paul, another close mic's legato interest here. From what you said in the vid, it sounded as if you made the decision to provide only the tree because you probably prefer that sound, and providing flexibility to combine positions would have introduced phase issues. Would it be possible to include individual patches for only the close mic's though?

The multi patches definitely sound very elegant, quite nice sound!


----------



## DocMidi657 (May 18, 2012)

Hey Paul,

Since you are using the mod wheel to control volume what are you using to control the Vibrato slider..Foot Pedal perhaps? (on the BPD patches you later added to the library)

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Diffusor (May 18, 2012)

Gusfmm @ Fri May 18 said:


> Paul, another close mic's legato interest here. From what you said in the vid, it sounded as if you made the decision to provide only the tree because you probably prefer that sound, and providing flexibility to combine positions would have introduced phase issues. Would it be possible to include individual patches for only the close mic's though?
> 
> The multi patches definitely sound very elegant, quite nice sound!



I believe it's not just the decca tree but a mix of all the mics.


----------



## Synesthesia (May 18, 2012)

Hi chaps,

it varies - I think on two of them we used Tree only.. I'll check!

Dave - I just had it assigned to a slider on my control surface (ipad!) so I had those two sliders next to each other and controlled them at the same time.

The update is on the server now - we just want to double check the downloads over the weekend then we'll be emailing everyone on Monday!

Paul :D


----------



## marcotronic (May 19, 2012)

Looking forward to the update! Great to hear that you've raised the volume of your voice in the video! 

Marco


----------



## playz123 (May 19, 2012)

marcotronic @ Sat May 19 said:


> Looking forward to the update! Great to hear that you've raised the volume of your voice in the video!
> 
> Marco


+1; a real improvement and most appreciated. No more mouse click sounds either!


----------



## Diffusor (May 19, 2012)

Synesthesia @ Fri May 18 said:


> Hi chaps,
> 
> it varies - I think on two of them we used Tree only.. I'll check!
> 
> ...



Cool. Let us know. Before one of you gave us the level of the mics to match the legato but it didn't sound right to me.

thanks


----------



## Steve Steele (May 19, 2012)

michael c @ Fri May 18 said:


> I have SSS and Albion and love the libraries. I do wish you could do a close mic only on the solo strings legato patches. I knew in advance that that wasn't going to be included when I bought the library. I have a hard time fitting the solo instrument legatos in most pieces because on the deep ambience.



Agreed! How does it sound when you bring down the hall volume? It would seem a necessity to have close mics with solo legato strings.


----------



## ThomasL (May 20, 2012)

Excellent! Looking forward to the update.

Thanks Paul!


----------



## shakuman (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Paul for your great work. o/~


----------



## jamwerks (May 21, 2012)

Hi Paul. Really great sounding library. A mix of the close and tree is really magical.
If you'd add a few articulations, I'd for sure pick it up. Would need tremolos and trills


----------



## DocMidi657 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Paul!... for the info regarding how you controlled Vibrato and Volume with your IPad.
Dave


----------



## noiseboyuk (May 22, 2012)

Hello Spitfire folks, just having a few teething problems with the update. The installer stalled at the end of the first file, so I downloaded manually successfully and painlessly. I extracted all the files from the three zips separately. I then diligently followed your install instructions with regard to the menu tree, nkr file etc.

I'm getting a strange thing with the viola sustains - there are large gaps before many of the notes sound (I'd say about 80% of them - 1 example is D2), as if they are unedited (up to half a second). The shorts are all bang on (including the lovely new artics), and the violin / cello both seem normal too - it's just those viola sustains as far as I can tell. 

Three much more minor irritants - is it possible to have the keyswitches start on C0 rather than B-1? Also there is a keyswitch on the Kontakt keyboard on C1 for violin and viola and B0 for cello, but I can't seem to make it do anything. Finally, I can't RTFM for this, as it looks like the manuals in the update are only v1, my existing install has a 1.2 update.

Thanks all!


----------



## EwigWanderer (May 22, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ 5.22.2012 said:


> I'm getting a strange thing with the viola sustains - there are large gaps before many of the notes sound (I'd say about 80% of them - 1 example is D2), as if they are unedited (up to half a second). The shorts are all bang on (including the lovely new artics), and the violin / cello both seem normal too - it's just those viola sustains as far as I can tell.



Same here..


----------



## Synesthesia (May 22, 2012)

Hi Guy,

Thats odd... I'm just checking this now. Will post back shortly!

It may be a gremlin in the system..

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia (May 22, 2012)

Chaps - 

Is it the same if you solo the close mics only? I think I know whats happened. If its what I think its a quick fix.

Sorry!

Paul


----------



## noiseboyuk (May 22, 2012)

Quite right - close mics are fine, it's the tree and ambient.


----------



## playz123 (May 22, 2012)

---Just finished download and install here, and it all went flawlessly. Blessings upon Continuata once again. 
---Gaps here too, as per Guy's message.
--Manual prints out as version 1.1 and is dated November, 2011.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (May 22, 2012)

Is it just me - or is there a small issue with the graphics using the ostinatum patches. when mapping cc1 to velocity the graphics for the curve are staying on top, when switching to the ostinatum settings

Nonetheless: the viola Pizz sounds superb! the Harmonics are also very very nice


----------



## Synesthesia (May 22, 2012)

OK - I've worked out what it is and fixed it. Patch will be incoming shortly!

Doesn't matter how much you test something, murphys law I guess! 

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia (May 22, 2012)

Oh - btw.. the manual hasn't been updated, the controls are essentially the same, apart from the updated Viola, and the new Ostinatum version.

The problem arose because I re-recorded all the longs secretly (ahem) as I thought they could be improved.

One of the last minute amendments has tweaked the settings wrongly on the new longs.

Paul


----------



## noiseboyuk (May 22, 2012)

Sods law! The one patch with the glitch is the one that probably everyone turns to first - the viola with the new artics, which - of course - defaults to the sustains on the tree mic!

You guys are terrific at fixing glitches super-fast - thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Synesthesia (May 22, 2012)

OK! 

Patch fixed and reuploaded.

Script problem noticed by Rocking Xmas Man also fixed and updated.

Apologies to all... but please can you redownload?

Normal service is resumed!

Now on to checking that Percussion V4 update.

:D


----------



## Gusfmm (May 22, 2012)

Paul,

The close mic legato samples are not something you'd be contemplating providing in the near future, are they?


----------



## noiseboyuk (May 22, 2012)

Hi Paul - do we just need the new nkis?


----------



## Ed (May 22, 2012)

Gusfmm @ Tue May 22 said:


> Paul,
> 
> The close mic legato samples are not something you'd be contemplating providing in the near future, are they?



I'd rather they go back and record non-vib legato as well, would make it fit in way more uses.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 22, 2012)

Ed @ Tue May 22 said:


> Gusfmm @ Tue May 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul,
> ...




+1


----------



## Synesthesia (May 22, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Tue May 22 said:


> Hi Paul - do we just need the new nkis?




And the new nkr as well - delete the previous nkr and nkc as before!


----------



## zacnelson (May 22, 2012)

+1 !!


----------



## MA-Simon (May 22, 2012)

Thank you for the update!
Looking foward to the Albion update next! o=<


----------



## Gusfmm (May 22, 2012)

Ed @ Tue May 22 said:


> Gusfmm @ Tue May 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul,
> ...



My guess is that the close mic'ed legato samples exist, just a matter of making them available, whereas non-vib would require new recordings. I think we're talking about two very different things in terms of prospective immediacy.


----------



## Maestro77 (May 22, 2012)

Paul, you mentioned checking a percussion V4 update??? Do tell!!


----------



## Synesthesia (May 22, 2012)

I couldn't possibly!

http://bit.ly/MFEpYv

http://bit.ly/JFIFXB

(pics too big to attach to post....)


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (May 23, 2012)

Wow! Percussion is going to feel much more albionesque, that's great. Thanks for the fixed files! the new ostinatum is really nice - i think it will take me some time to get used to all the new options. as far as i can tell, the new ostinatum will be very cool when using with the albion percussion


----------



## Winslow (May 23, 2012)

Hi Paul,

I have to say it once again: I really love the way you run the company and treat your customers! You have amazing products, great support and what I like the most is that your commercial products are really living libraries. You update them in a continous way and you add new content!
On top of that you offer downloads from you spitfire labs and ask for a donation to UNICEF - Way to go!

Winslow


----------



## Matt Christensen (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Paul! It's like a Spitfire Christmas right now! Albion v3, Albion 2, improved Solo Strings and NOW a new Percussion version.

I can't wait to play with all my new toys!

Cheers
Matt


----------



## Maestro77 (May 23, 2012)

Seriously! Can't wait for the percussion update. I only recently purchased it and hesitated for awhile because I thought it might be a little outdated. Glad I did now! Thanks Spitfire, your reputation for outstanding customer service continues to grow..


----------



## noiseboyuk (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for the superfast fix, guys - all working great now!


----------

